# AirAsia Flight Loses Contact With Air Traffic Control



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Breaking right now,
Maybe it's just perception, but 2014 seems to be a really bad year for flying.

AirAsia Flight From Indonesia to Singapore Loses Contact With Air Traffic Control - WSJ


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I know planes are fast but just how far can the darn thing go in 8 minutes. You would think they would have a pretty good idea of where it might be when the lost contact.
Must edit this one it seems there are a couple of version around. May take some time before we get the real story.

"JAKARTA, Indonesia—An AirAsia plane with about 160 passengers and crew lost contact with air traffic control Sunday around eight minutes after it took off from Surabaya, Indonesia, on a flight to Singapore, Indonesian Transportation Ministry spokesman J.A. Barata said. "

Just seems to me that if you lost contact would start trying to figure it out right away not wait until it does show up .


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Who was on it?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This could get interesting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Approximately 90% of Indonesia's population is muslime. It seems that bad things happen around those that participate in that nonsensical ideology of world domination and women hating homosexual pedophiles.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Also make a note all plans on flying to any where in Asia are canceled.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If there is going to be a catastrophic mechanical failure it is usually within minutes after takeoff. No doubt about radar coverage either. Probably would have just been handed off to the air route traffic control center. Bad day to be on that plane would be my guess.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well it's sad, and I hate to say it, but maybe now CNN can focus on a missing plan rather then try to start a race war in the US.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Another weird one? They seem to focusing on weather and rightfully so but right now I think there is the possibility of inflight detonation of a device?
Getting back to weather that airplane (A-320) was equipped with a modern color radar and it was daylight hours. The crew would be able to see any T-storms
on the radar 100 - 120 miles out maybe further depending on their use of the radar and may have been able to visually see the t-storm towers ahead of them.
This is eerily similar to Air France 447 which was an Airbus 330. Stay tuned!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like a crash site was found a few hours ago.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

At least they found it this time, I'm sorry to say.


----------

